# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Τεχνικός,Ερασιτέχνης,Αρχάριος.Τι απ'όλα?

## louis7

Επειδή ξεκίνησε σε κάποιο άλλο "θέμα" μια κουβέντα,λέω να την συνεχίσω εδώ.
Το site το παρακολουθώ καιρό,αλλά από την πρώτη στιγμή,κάτι δεν μου καθόταν καλά στο forum.Ειδικότερα εδώ,στις ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ, δεν μπορώ ακόμα να καταλάβω :
Με ποιούς μιλώ,αν είναι επαγγελματίες ή ερασιτέχνες ή άσχετοι ή απλά έχουν πολύ καλές γνώσεις και βοηθούν.
Δεν τα έχω με τους αρχάριους ή τους ερασιτέχνες αλλά :
1)Δεν υπάρχει κοινή ΓΛΩΣΣΑ-ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ επικοινωνίας,πράγμα που μεταξύ τεχνικών υπάρχει.Οπότε ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ πως να γράψω αλλά ούτε και πως να συνομιλήσω.
2)Από τη μιά, βλέπω ανθρώπους που κατέχουν το άθλημα πάρα πολύ καλά και από την άλλη,κάποιους να ρωτούν τα αυτονόητα ή να ζητούν να ψάξουν άλλοι για λογαριασμό τους.
3)Σε αυτή τη δουλειά,το μόνο εύκολο είναι κάποιος να σε μπερδέψει με λανθασμένες πληροφορίες και να ψάχνεις το ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ στον ΕΒΡΟ.
Εδώ,επιβάλλετε η πληροφορία να είναι διασταυρωμένη,αποδεδειγμένη και σίγουρη.
Γιαυτό βλέπετε πολλές φορές ,τεχνικοί να μην απαντάνε,ενώ έχουν διαβάσει το θέμα.Το κάνουν για να προφυλάξουν τον επισκευαστή.
Εδώ και μερικές μέρες,φοβόμουν να γράψω κάτι σχετικό,μήπως παρεξηγηθώ,αλλά βλέπω ότι σε άλλο "θέμα" τέθηκαν κάποιοι προβληματσμοί.
Ευκαιρία λοιπόν να κάνω μερικές προτάσεις προς τους ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ.
Α)Να γράψει κάποιος από εμάς, ένα "read me first" που να εξηγεί με ποιόν τρόπο μπορεί κάποιος να ψάξει μόνος του,πριν απευθυνθεί στο forum.Π.Χ λέξεις "κλειδιά" στο Google,τρόποι αναζήτησης κ.α.
Β)Να συμμαζευτεί όλο το πλούσιο υλικό που υπάρχει εδώ μέσα,έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει πιό εύκολη πρόσβαση.(να σας πω την αλήθεια,εγω δυσκολεύομαι να βγάλω άκρη......είναι αλλού στον αλλού) 
Γ)Να δούμε ποιοί είναι PRO και να υπάρχει thread ή level.Να σας πω για μένα.Είμαι Ηλεκτρονικός βασικά(κάνω και άλλα)και ασχολούμε με το servis 16 χρόνια.Δεν είμουν ποτέ ο TOP τεχνικός,αλλά θα ήθελα να επικοινωνώ "τεχνικά" γιατί δεν κάνω την πλάκα μου αλλά Δουλεύω.
Δεν ξέρω αν σας κούρασα ή αν σας φαίνομαι "κάπως".
Το κάνω,γιατί βλέπω, πως ίσως είναι το "μοναδικό" στο είδος του στην Ελλάδα και θέλω να προστατεύσω αυτό το επάγγελμα που ΔΕΝ μοιάζει με άλλα.
Συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σας,έχετε ΠΟΛΥ υλικό αλλά ανεκμετάλευτο.
Συγχαρητήρια επίσης στους ειδικούς που δίνουν τα "φώτα" τους κάτω από "αντίξοες" συνθήκες πολλές φορές(έγραψα παραπάνω τι εννοώ).
Είμαι δίπλα σας σε όποια προσπάθεια έχει κα να κάνει με την αναβάθμιση αυτού εδώ του χώρου.
_Ηλίας Μπούκας_

----------


## takisegio

ειμαι 10 χρονια στο χωρο και με πειρα σε κινητα τηλεφωνα και υπολογιστες(LEVEL2)(σε μεγαλη εταιρια κινητης τηλεφωνιας).με τις τηλεορασεις δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια γιατι δεν μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να ασχοληθω σε καποιον που γνωριζει.σε παλιοτερο θεμα εχω αναφερει ακριβως τα ιδια και εχω πει πως υπαρχουν αξιολογα ατομα με εξιδικευση σε αυτο το forum.δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου super τεχνικο (παρολο που μεσα απο την δουλεια μου εχω θετικα σχολια απο τους πελατες).

----------


## spirakos

Γεια χαρα Ηλια. Οπως καταλαβαινεις βρισκεσαι σε ενα φορουμ οπου σημαινει ελευθερη καταθεση αποψεων ειτε σωστων ειτε λαθος.Συζητηση γινεται
Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν δενεις κομπο το καθε τι που λεγεται, νοημων ανθρωπος εισαι παιρνεις τη πληροφορια τη φιλτραρεις τι διασταυρωνεις και αναλογως πραττεις
Καλως ή κακως εδω δεν ειναι SERVICE ROOM. Πως θα περιορισεις καποιον να μη μιλαει θα ζητας αριθμο πτυχιου?Ποσοι πτυχιουχοι παιρνουν μαθηματα απο τον ερασιτεχνη της γειτονιας?
Πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις οτι το διαδικτυο ειναι πηγη πληροφοριων οχι παντα σωστων.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## edgar

> 1)Δεν υπάρχει κοινή ΓΛΩΣΣΑ-ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ επικοινωνίας,πράγμα που μεταξύ τεχνικών υπάρχει.Οπότε ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ πως να γράψω αλλά ούτε και πως να συνομιλήσω.


μπορεις να μπεις στον κοπο να εξηγησεις τι εννοεις?

----------


## louis7

Παιδιά,δεν θα κάτσω να απαντήσω,σχετικά με το πρώτο post.Νομίζω, πως το κείμενο είναι ξεκάθαρο.Όντως,μπορεί να έχω μεγάλες απαιτήσεις που δεν ταιριάζουν σε αυτόν εδώ τον χώρο.Σεβαστό.Δικαιολογήστε με, γιατί έτσι λειτουργώ στη ζωή μου.
Μόνον θα πω στον Σπύρο,που μιλάει για "ελευθερία της έκφρασης",ότι είμαι φανατικός οπαδός της.Που διέκρινες το αντίθετο?
Καλησπέρα.

----------


## kapet

Αψογα!

- Βλεπω οτι καταλαβαινομαστε [οι συναδερφοι τεχνικοι], οποτε απο εδω και περα θα μοιραζομαι τις γνωσεις μου μαζι σας.
Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα 'θιξω' τους ερασιτεχνες, [θα βοηθαω ως ενα σημειο], αλλα αυτο που θελω ειναι, να υπερασπιστω και   να συ'μπασχω με τους επαγγελματιες τεχνικους.
 Αυτοι με αφορουν, απο αυτους θα βοηθηθω και 'γω, και στο κατω-κατω μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα, εχουμε τους ιδιους προβληματισμους και τις ιδιες ανυσηχιες...

----------


## spirakos

Ηλια αυτο καταλαβες? Οτι διεκρινα το αντιθετο?
Βασιλη αν ειναι να μας κανεις το χατιρι να βοηθας μεχρι ενα σημειο εγω προσωπικα δε θα παρω
Δε χρειαζομαστε χαρες..και μιας και δε μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα οπως λες αρα και δεν συνεννοουμαστε
Και αφου μονο οι συναδελφοι "τεχνικοι" σε ενδιαφερουν και καταλαβαινουν τους προβληματισμους και τις ανυσηχιες σου για πιο λογο σπαταλας το χρονο σου σε ενα φορουμ οπου το 90% των μελων ειναι ερασιτεχνες & αρχαριοι/ασχετοι. Για να ξεχωρισεις το 10%?
Αν ναι καλη επιτυχια στην αποστολη σου

----------


## KOKAR

....και μετά ήρθε ο έρωτας !

----------

-nikos- (06-04-11), johnnkast (06-04-11)

----------


## Phatt

Τι λετε παλι βρε παιδια...Ημαρτον. :hahahha: 
Να σας πω εγω τι προτεινω.Μπορειτε ανετα, να κανετε εναν ιστοχωρο, ενα forum, κλειδωμενο, που θα μπαινουν μονο διασταυρωμενοι επαγγελματιες, και θα μπορειτε να μιλατε ανοιχτα μεταξυ σας, χωρις να φοβαστε οτι θα μπαινει ο καθε ασχετος(εγω) και θα σας "κλεβει" την τεχνη, φοβουμενοι οτι θα χασετε πελατες, αρα και το μεροκαματο.

Το να προτεινεται σε ενα ετοιμο φτασμενο forum να γινει μια τετοια αλλαγη, δεν ειναι λιγακι προκλητικο;Δηλαδη να υπαρχει κλειδωμενος τομεας για τους επαγγελματιες που να μπαινουν και να συζητανε μεταξυ τους;Αυτο ειχαν στο νου τους οι ανθρωποι οταν εστειναν το forum; Δεν νομιζω.

Οπως ειπε και ο aeonios σε αλλο thread: "[...]Τουλάχιστον η πλειονότητα των φίλων εδώ φρονεί πως η γνώση και η ενέργεια πρέπει να είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΙΜΗ σε όλους."

----------

Damiano (06-04-11), eett (07-04-11), johnnkast (06-04-11), Nemmesis (06-04-11), Neuraxia (06-04-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> ....και μετά ήρθε ο έρωτας !


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

τι λετε ρε παιδια??? εδω γραφει ο καθενας οτι θελει... ευτυχως εδω ακομα μοιραζουμε γνωση και οχι πτυχτια... ΑΡΑ ο καθενας λεει ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ αλλα και ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ μπορει να ΚΡΙΝΕΙ αυτα που ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ και να ΥΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙ που λεγεται κατι λαθος... ετσι μπορει ακομα και ενας ερασιτεχνης να επισημανει καποιο λαθος ενος επαγγελματια... εδω δεν ειναι ενα site για τεχνικους οπου θα παιρνουν οτι γνωση τους λυπει για να την εκμεταλευτουν οικονομικα... εδω οποιος ρωταει κατι παιρνει και την απαντηση που του αξιζει... δηλαδη δεν θα δεχοσασταν μια απαντηση σε μια ερωτηση σας αν προερχοταν απο ενα μελος με την ταμπελα "ερασιτεχνης"??? θελεις να εχουν μεγαλυτερη αποδοχη αυτα που λες επειδη θα εισαι μαρκαρισμενος σαν τεχνικος? δεχεσαι αμασητο κατι οταν σου το λεει καποιος ειδικος? δεν το ψαχνεις? δεν θελεις μια αιτιολογημενη απαντηση? μας λες οτι θα απαντας μεχρι ενα σημειο? μεχρι πιο σημειο? εκει που θα κρινεις εσυ οτι τοση γνωση αξιζει να εχει το ατομο που σε ρωταει??? αν θελεις φτιαξε ενα forum οπου για να μπει καποιος πρεπει να στειλει πτυχιο και βιογραφικο και να μιλατε εκει μεσα την γλωσσα σας...

----------

Damiano (06-04-11), eett (07-04-11), Phatt (07-04-11), xrhstos1978 (06-04-11)

----------


## spirakos

Oχι, οχι, οι τεχνικοι μονο ειναι χρισμενοι με τις ειδικες γνωσεις που οι κατωτεροι απαγορευεται να καταλαβουν
Πηγα πριν 2 χρονια σε ενα βουνο και παρακαλεσα απο εναν σαολιν να μου δωσει κατι γνωσεις που εψαχνα
Με ρωτησε:εισαι τεχνικος?
Απαντησα:Οχι
Τοτε ειπε:συγνωμη αλλα δεν εισαι ακομα ικανος να δεχτεις τετοιες γνωσεις.Δε θα τις καταλαβεις.Πηγενε καταρτησου και ελα παλι
Και απο τοτε ψαχνω τον ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ που θα μου δωσει το χρισμα "τεχνικος", ωστε να καταλαβαινω τα οσα θα διδαχτω

Που εισαι δασκαλε?

----------

eett (07-04-11), Nemmesis (07-04-11), Neuraxia (06-04-11), Phatt (07-04-11)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

σπύρο είναι τυχαίο οτι πολλά άτομα κάνουν εγγραφή  στο  site  μόνο γιατί έχουν κάποια βλάβη  και μόλις γίνει η δουλειά τους δεν ξανα  ποστάρουν.
αν δεν υπήρχε αυτο το  10%  δεν θα λυνόταν καμία  βλάβη.
και  δυστηχώς πλέον στην ενότητα των επισκευών  βλέπω  οτι απαντούν άσχετοι και οχι  τεχνικοί  πλέον.

μήπως πρέπει να γίνει  ενότητα  για  βλάβες μόνο  για τεχνικούς  και όποιος  θέλει  βοήθεια ή  να  βλέπει  να πληρώνει  στο  site   (οχι  τους  τεχνικους)

----------


## spirakos

Nικο σωστα τα λες αλλα ετσι ειναι τα φορουμ και γενικοτερα το διαδικτυο. Χυμα πληροφορια
Οι ασχετοι που απαντουν τωρα..μπορεις να τους απαγορεψεις να το κανουν?

Αυτο με το "πληρωνει" ειναι καθαρα θεμα του δημιουργου του φορουμ
Πραγματι θα μπορουσε να γινει μια ενοτητα οπου θα εχουν δικαιωμα μονο οι "τεχνικοι" να απαντουν οπου θα πληρουν καποιες προυποθεσεις
Μη ξεχνας ομως πως και του τεχνικου η γνωμη μπορει να ειναι λαθος.Οποτε?
Και μη μου πεις πως δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικοι που δε γνωριζουν που τους παν τα 4 και Απανταν αλλα αντι αλλων?
Συμπερασμα το ιδιο, ο καθε ενας μπορει ελευθερα να εκφραστει και ο αποδεκτης της πληροφοριας αποφασιζει
Και η ολη σκηνη που κανω ειναι για τον λογο πως αν δε θες να μοιραστεις δε μοιραζεσαι.Τι καθεσαι και αναφερεις μεχρι ενος σημειου.Σιγα τη φιλευσπλαχνεια

----------


## louis7

Το "μέχρι ενός σημείου" είναι ότι χειρότερο.Και να γράφεται αλλά και να πραγματοποιείται.Όμως,έγινε αυτό που περίμενα.Παρεξήγηση.
Να το θέσω αλλιώς και πιό απλά.
Εννοείτε ότι στα "θέματα" θα έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι.
Τουλάχιστον οι επαγγελματίες,να το δηλώσουν στο profil τους ή να φαίνεται με κάποιον τρόπο,ώστε να ξέρουμε ποιοί είμαστε.
Πχ Επισκευές τηλεοράσεων.Να κρατήσουμε όμως ένα επίπεδο γράφοντας την αλήθεια και όχι ότι μας βολεύει.
Να είστε σίγουροι πως έτσι θα βοηθηθούν όλοι καλύτερα.Και οι pro και οι ερασιτέχνες και οι αρχάριοι αλλά και οι άσχετοι.
(Όταν γράφει "κάποιος" : βάλε λάμπα στο δευτερεύων,ο αρχάριος φοβάτε μήπως αυτός που τα γράφει δεν είναι σίγουρος.Ο δε pro,φοβάτε μήπως η πληροφορία είναι από άσχετο.Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά,αν δείτε "κάποιον" να λέει : γείωσε το 17 ποδαράκι του IC Κ.Λ.Π θα το κάνετε?)

----------


## -nikos-

φανταζεσε τους τεχνικους να κοντραρονται για την απαντιση?? εγω ναι :Lol: 
και οι σωστες απαντισεις πρεπει να περνουν ποσοστα απο τα κερδη ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ,
ξερεις ποσους λαθρεγκαταστατες εχει το φορουμ ?? στο κατω κατω οι πιο πολλοι ,απο
τους ασχετους δεν εχουν ξαναδει κολητιρι και πυκνωτη η το χαλανε η το πανε σε μαστορα
στο τελος.εκτος αυτου οι πληροφωριες που διδωνται στο φορουμ προστατευουν και
πολλους απο ΑΕΤΟΝΥΧΙΔΕΣ _ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ_ που στο περνουν για φτιαξιμο και το πανε στο 
γερομαστορα και οταν στο ξαναφερνουν το πληρωνεις τριπλασιο.
-
luis
αυτοι αν ειναι να δηλωσουν επαγγελματικη απασχωληση να δηλωσουν και
το επαγγελματικο τους ΑΦΜ οχι ''μικροι μεγαλοι στα καφενια''

----------


## Nemmesis

απλα στο παραδειγμα που εδωσες... πρεπει οποιος και να ηταν να ελεγε "βαλε λαμπα στο δευτερευον για αυτον τον λογο..."  ή "γειωσε το πιν 17 γιατι αν δεν τον κανεις βλεπουμε στο datasheet οτι τοτε δεν περναει το σημα στην εξοδο" γνωση δεν ειναι να κανεις κατι... ειναι να ξερεις γιατι το κανεις...  επισης αν το pro φοβαται αν πληροφορια ειναι απο ασχετο μονο pro δεν ειναι... γιατι τουλαχιστον αυτος ξερεις πως να ψαξει να βρει αν αυτο που ακουσε ειναι σωστο η οχι... και επισης στο site μας αν προσεξεις δεν πεφτουν λαθοι... μολις καποιος πει κατι λαθος αμεσως ειναι πολλα ατομα που εχουν την γνωση και ευτυχως το κουραγιο να γραψουν γιατι δεν ισχυει κατι..

----------

Damiano (07-04-11), Hary Dee (07-04-11), Phatt (07-04-11)

----------


## Nemmesis

> .εκτος αυτου οι πληροφωριες που διδωνται στο φορουμ προστατευουν και
> πολλους απο ΑΕΤΟΝΥΧΙΔΕΣ _ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ_


ηθελα να δω ποιος θα το αναφερει.. εγω κρατηθηκα γιατι δεν ηθελα να ανοιξει θεμα με το οτι δεν ειναι ολοι οι τεχνικοι ετσι... και οτι δεν περνουν 100ρικα οταν απλα αλλαζουν 5-6 ηλεκτρολιτικους

----------


## Phatt

> γνωση δεν ειναι να κανεις κατι... ειναι να ξερεις γιατι το κανεις...


  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## electron

Σε ένα forum μπορεί να υπάρξουν άσχετοι , σχετικοί, ερασιτέχνες κλπ. Είναι δύσκολο να τηρηθεί αυτό που αναφέρει ο Ηλίας σχετικά με την δήλωση μέσω του προφιλ κάποιου για την ιδιότητά του. Αυτό που ο καθένας όμως μπορεί να το κάνει και να πάρει με επιτυχία απάντηση στον προβληματισμό του, είναι η διασταύρωση των πληροφοριών μέσα από τον δημόσιο διάλογο όπως κάνουμε καλή ώρα. Αυτή είναι η έννοια ενός forum εν τέλη. Αν ήταν να μοίραζε πτυχία τότε θα έπρεπε να πληρώναμε και δίδακτρα. Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να το κουράζουμε περισσότερο το θέμα φίλοι μου. Το forum αυτό είναι για να αντάλλασουμε απόψεις , γνώσεις, εμπειρίες και να διασταυρώνουμε πληροφορίες.
Οποιαδήποτε παραπλανητική εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών πληροφορία, από την δημόσια συζήτηση και μόνο αποκαλύπτεται έτσι κι αλλιώς και ο άσχετος που ίσως κακόβουλα θέλει να το παίξει σχετικός, επίσης ξεσκεπάζεται από τους υπόλοιπους γνώστες που τεκμηριωμένα απαντούν. Κατά συνέπεια τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Τώρα γι αυτούς που ίσως πιστεύουν ότι με το να μοιράζουν τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες τους, νιώθουν ότι τους κλέβουμε την δουλειά τους και τον κόπο που έκαναν για να μάθουν ότι ξέρουν, απλά δεν τους έχουμε ανάγκη σ αυτόν το χώρο και δεν έχει νόημα να σπαταλούν και οι ίδιοι το χρόνο τους.
Αυτά τα έχω επαναλάβει πρόσφατα σε μέλος που ένιωθε έτσι και ευτυχώς πλέον μας έχει απαλλάξει από τον εριστικό του και κομπλεξικό χαρακτήρα.

----------


## chip

Σε όλα τα φορουμ υπάρχει ένα θέμα με τις γνώσεις αυτού που απαντά και κατα συνέπεια την αξιοπιστία της απάντησης.
Εν μέρει υπάρχει απάντηση σε αυτό στο forum. Αν κάποιος πατήσει πάνω στο όνομα αυτού που απαντά μπορεί να δει το προφιλ του και να δει ποια είναι τα ενδιαφέροντα του και ποια είναι η απασχόληση του. 
Φυσικά αυτό είναι μια ένδειξη γιατί μπορεί να είναι λογιστής με ενδιαφέρον στα ηλεκτρονικά και να έχει καλύτερες γνώσεις από έναν ηλεκτρονικό με ενδιαφέρον το ποδόσφαιρο.
Ίσως θα μπορούσε κάπου στο προφιλ να μπορεί κάποιος να γράψει ένα μινι βιογραφικό (προαιρετικά)

----------


## navar

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουμε μετά και ένα κουμπάκι δίπλα απο το thanks που να λέγετε "*τράβα στον μάστορα παλικάρι μου*" ?
ας σοβαρευτούμε ελεύθερο φορουμ είμαστε , αμα θέλουμε βοηθάμε !
εμένα τέτοια θέματα περισσότερο μου φαίνονται κάπως έτσι :

*"Γειά σας , είμαι μάστορας αλλα όχι πολύ καλός , σίγουρα χρειάζομαι την βοηθειά σας , και ΑΜΑ ποτέ χρειαστεί θα σας την δώσω, απλά εγώ επειδή πιάνω κολλητήρη και είμαι και ποιό μάγκας , λέω καλύτερα να βοθήσετε εμένα να βγάλω βλάβη παρά να πείτε κατευθείαν στον πελάτη πως να το κάνει μόνος του "
*
τις ίδιες εμπνέυσεις είχε και ο κούλης για πιστοποιημένα session και μπούρδες !

τα πράγματα είναι απλά το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ έχει πάρει τον δρόμο του και έχει βρεί τον τρόπο του να δουλεύει , άσχετα αν αυτό δεν αρέσει σε μερικούς , 
αν θέλει κάποιος να βοηθήσει να το κάνει , αλλιώς ας σωπάσει !!!

----------

Nemmesis (07-04-11)

----------


## takisegio

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Boo hoo!:  ωραιος ο navar

----------


## spirakos

Για λιγο νομιζα πως ηταν παραλογα τα οσα ειπα
Κωστα +10 γιατι με επαληθευεις

----------

